# Newbie Lots of Questions



## Harrywhite (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi everyone.....I have been living in Thailand 11 years so have talked to people from PI but I really want to hear from people there now. My situation is

51 year old male
Healthy
Have about $1,000 per month and a bit more in 3 years time. Have savings also
Met a lovely girl online and chatting so coming to visit.
Don't laugh please...shes pregnant 

Questions.

What visa for long term if living there
Cost of food
Cost of schooling later
Transport
Are there gyms there

Be gentle guys and thanks in advance


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Food cheap,schooling ....do it elsewhere, gyms...yes,depending on areas....pregnant,,run.


----------



## Harrywhite (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for the advice....Maybe shouldnt have mentioned she is pregnant, don't want that to overshadow the thread. Cheers for the reply anyway.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Lefties nailed it 

Where are you intending to settle?


----------



## Harrywhite (Jun 27, 2015)

Surigao City is where she lives now


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Harrywhite said:


> Surigao City is where she lives now


Wise to listen to galactic,he is filipino from both sides. He lived in usa also. He knows. As far as overshadowing,its not....its just fact.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You won't be living in Manila or large city unless its in some sort of squatted area (it'll work), milk and diapers sure do add up and so do visitors and family members. Another issue is, has she been married before or currently married, it's very expensive for an annulment and in some cases they won't annual a marriage so your Visa stay options are gonna add up, here's a link from another expat that kept track of tourist Visa costs.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/at...d1391748005-tourist-visa-costs-visa-costs.jpg


What will work: If she's not married and you marry her, move out to the Provincial area's get yourself a 13a Non-Immigrant Visa, hopefully you don't have a criminal record and you'll need a certified and true copy from the UK if not you can live here and after 6 months you can apply for an NBI clearance and that will work for a police records check the Philippines call it a police clearance.

Once you get an I-card you can open up a bank account, Internet, cable if not you'll be living off your credit cards or writing checks, the money changer will get from 2-6 peso's off every Euro.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

If it is your child, then I commend you for taking responsibility.
If it is not your child, think twice about your actions. 
I worry that unless your income does increase with the years, then you do not have enough to even take care of yourself.
That being said, I used the "search" button located towards the top of the screen in the green bar.
I then chose "advance search" and wrote "Philippines" and "cost" in the search field, with a space between them.
The following are some links which popped up.
Best wishes and good luck with your upcoming adventure.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/679049-moving-ph-4-5-years.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/610089-moving-phlippines.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/442226-cost-living.html


----------



## Harrywhite (Jun 27, 2015)

Cheers Bob, those links are very useful and I have done a search also.
My income will increase annually a little and substantially in 3 years time, I also have a fair bit of savings although do not wish that to erode over the years too much. I trade online so also make extra that way although that isn't guaranteed.
The kid isn't mine, yes I have thought long and hard about it.
Im not a party animal and if drink prefer at home with a few friends or on the beach in the day.
Guess just asking reassurance or if its a no no. Cheers again


----------



## Harrywhite (Jun 27, 2015)

Mcalleyboy, thanks for posting, no she isn't married and our intention is too. I do not have a criminal record either. I have looked, is it the case after 5 continuous years there and being married its possible to get PR. Being in Thailand has been a never ending drudge of yearly extensions or visas even if working.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Harrywhite said:


> Cheers Bob, those links are very useful and I have done a search also.
> My income will increase annually a little and substantially in 3 years time, I also have a fair bit of savings although do not wish that to erode over the years too much. I trade online so also make extra that way although that isn't guaranteed.
> The kid isn't mine, yes I have thought long and hard about it.
> Im not a party animal and if drink prefer at home with a few friends or on the beach in the day.
> Guess just asking reassurance or if its a no no. Cheers again


My situation was very similar and as long as there has been no previous marriage it's up to you. Many expats are married to girls with children from previous entanglements. A previous marriage is a big problem though as an annulment if available can be very expensive and time consuming. If the girl needed one I'd certainly move on.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

started this post but then read your prior comment which addressed some what had to say good luck to you


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Harrywhite said:


> Hi everyone.....I have been living in Thailand 11 years so have talked to people from PI but I really want to hear from people there now. My situation is
> 
> 51 year old male
> Healthy
> ...


You Lived 11 years in Thailand (among beauties) & you are heading to the PI to meet a pregnant girl who you met on a computer who is carrying another Man's child. 

"INTERESTING" After you arrive, you'll probably fall in love a few times before you even make it to Surigao.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cmon,be kind(maybe true) but we all lived and learned. Agree.....thailand is ok.women on pc in philippines think scamming is a job. All i can say is if you want decent advise on philipino mindsets ask galactic(sorry G,patawad po)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

pakawala said:


> You Lived 11 years in Thailand (among beauties) & you are heading to the PI to meet a pregnant girl who you met on a computer who is carrying another Man's child.
> 
> "INTERESTING" After you arrive, you'll probably fall in love a few times before you even make it to Surigao.


Not much chance of that, he will be escorted from the airport.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> Not much chance of that, he will be escorted from the airport.


Lol Gary,tama ka.....you're right.!!!!


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Omg....cmon...sad but highly possible. Harry ,they are being honest. It is the rp.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

We all deserve the benefit of the doubt that we wear big boy pants and make big boy decisions. Then lay in the bed we make. But i would second guess the posters statement about not mentioning the pregnancy so as not to overshadow the responses -- a new kid greatly alters the financial, family and emotional landscape, No judgement. But would this be your first kid? Are you prepared for not only change of venue and new wife but new family? How much younger is the girl and will she want more children? Have you factored growing family into your projections? And as i have learned to be wary of the "cost" of in-law visits? Your post mentioned a visit not marriage so Just wishing you a big eyes wide open good luck


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> All i can say is if you want decent advise on philipino mindsets ask galactic(sorry G,patawad po)


 I am also sometimes very confused about the Pinoy psyche. 
Geography and native customs to that area plays a very important role that affects emotional and personal beliefs.

To the TS Harrywhite, be very wary specially in provinces and far flung towns. 
You never know the history of the families and if your fiance could control her "tribe". 
Turn ON your Spidey senses  Take it slowly. Don't go barging into a trap.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

galactic said:


> I am also sometimes very confused about the Pinoy psyche.
> Geography and native customs to that area plays a very important role that affects emotional and personal beliefs.


I read this book years ago that helps explain it. Available at 

National Bookstore - Understanding the Filipino

or 

Amazon.com - Understanding the Filipino: Tomas D. Andres, Pilar Corazon B. Ilada-Andres: 9789711003371: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Harrywhite said:


> Mcalleyboy, thanks for posting, no she isn't married and our intention is too. I do not have a criminal record either. I have looked, is it the case after 5 continuous years there and being married its possible to get PR. Being in Thailand has been a never ending drudge of yearly extensions or visas even if working.


You have to apply for what's called a Non-quota Visa 13a and then after 10 years you can apply for a Resident Visa but you'll have to get married first and then get your Non-Quota Visa established.

Sounds like your blessed, she's single... your single? or if not make sure you have all your original paperwork in order including divorces if applicable,(sorry I don't have information to go on), you can do everything here but you'll need to stick it out in Manila for a while.

If you decide to go the marriage route here's a link with instructions and the form, after 6 months you can get a Police Clearance or more like a criminal back round check through the National Bureau of Investigation or NBI:

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/index...rsion-to-non-quota-immigrant-visa-by-marriage


Or if your a retired and prefer to remain single there's another route here's the link:

PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> You have to apply for what's called a Non-quota Visa 13a and then after 10 years you can apply for a Resident Visa but you'll have to get married first and then get your Non-Quota Visa established.
> 
> Sounds like your blessed, she's single... your single? or if not make sure you have all your original paperwork in order including divorces if applicable,(sorry I don't have information to go on), you can do everything here but you'll need to stick it out in Manila for a while.
> 
> ...


If you are married to a filipino/a you only need 5 years continuous residency to apply for citizenship. Also you must renounce your current citizenship.


----------

